# What do people think of the Vuelta Wheelsets



## Trekkin2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello all:

I just picked up a Trek 2.1 a few months ago, after buying a hybrid 7.1 last year, and riding a vintage Trek 820 years and years ago.

I've been loving the road bike riding and learning a lot about the differences between recreational riding on whatever you happen to buy, vs a bit more serious riding on a road bike with clipless pedals, etc. I had no idea there was so much to it.

In any case, I've been considering upgrading the stock Bontrager SSR wheelset with something a little lighter, but hopefully just as durable. I must admit, that there is definitely some sticker shock on some of the available wheelsets. I came across these: Vuelta Corsa Slr Road Wheelset on Nashbar for $330. The specs follow below:

WEIGHT: Front 658g / Rear 809g: total 1467g 
TIRE SIZE: 700c 
TIRE TYPE: Clincher 
HUB: Straight Pull , 2-front and 4-rear sealed bearings 
SPACING: 130mm 
SPOKES: 2.0-1.6 Aero Stainless 
SPOKE COUNT: 24 front , 28 rear 
LACING PATTERN: Front :Radial. Rear 3 x on drive side, radial on non drive side 
SKEWERS INCLUDED: Yes 
RIM HEIGHT: 22mm 
RIM WIDTH: 18mm 
COMPATIBILITY: Shimano/SRAM 8/9/10 
ACCESSORIES INCLUDED: Rim Strips 

I don't see much talk on here about Vueltas though. The few reviews that are around seem to regard that set pretty well. They seem reasonably light, have a decent spoke count for someone in the 205 lb. range, and have some aero considerations in the spoke designs.

What are your thoughts on these rims? Does Vuelta have a good reputation?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

There's nothing special about them. At least they have reasonable numbers of spokes. The downside is that they have straight-pull spokes which will be harder to source than the normal j-bend if needed. They're oriental origin parts and will almost certainly be assembled over there. There's also a very good chance that they will weigh heavier than what is advertised.

Here is a better deal - oriental parts, assembled in Calif by two fellows who post on this forum and with brand-name DT spokes and 27mm deep rims, shipped free -

Road - Riders 220 or less - Pure Race SuperLight 700c - Bicycle Wheel Warehouse

I have a set and they've been perfect.


----------



## Trekkin2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Mike!

I checked the site out, and those wheels look promising. It seems there are many more choices as well. How many miles do you have on yours and what do you weigh? I looked at some of the heavier wheels in the interest of durability, and the Pure Tours looked interesting, though they are about 500 grams heavier I believe. These would probably be back in the weight range of the SSRs I have. Forgive my ignorance, but would 500 grams weight difference be noticeable?

Are there any other views out there regarding the BWW Pure wheels or the original Vuelta question?

I should also mention I'd like to be doing a minimum amount of maintenance. Is the lubrication of bearings difficult on front and rear bearings?

Thanks in advance for any advice offered.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Trekkin2 said:


> Thanks for the reply Mike!
> How many miles do you have on yours and what do you weigh? but would 500 grams weight difference be noticeable?
> I should also mention I'd like to be doing a minimum amount of maintenance. Is the lubrication of bearings difficult on front and rear bearings?


I have 24 rides and that would be about 800 miles on mine. I'm 170-174lbs. They are still dead true. I can notice a difference in "nippiness" from my 1762g wheels to my 1410g ones (diff of 352g) but this does not show up in my average speeds. Maybe there will be very minor time saved in spinning up a lighter wheel but once rolling the difference then is just "extra weight" and as 352g is about 1/2 the weight of a full waterbottle (648g) then that's what difference will be actually made. When do we ever consider the negative impact of a 1/2 full waterbottle or in your case, 3/4 of one?

Bearing lubrication - they are sealed cartridge bearings and normally they never get re-lubed. Yes they can be re-lubed by tapping them out and flicking out the seals. With minor shop tools (hammer, punch, socket, thin knife blade) it's possible do the job (remove and re-lube all 4 bearings) in 5-10 minutes tops.


----------



## Trekkin2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol, that was quick...your reply, not your riding. Although, I'm sure that's quick as well.

At 170-174 pounds seems like you could have went for even lighter wheels than the 220 lbs or less category. Any particular thing that made you settle on those?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Trekkin2 said:


> Lol, that was quick...your reply, not your riding. Although, I'm sure that's quick as well.


I'm well past my sell-by date. :blush2:



> At 170-174 pounds seems like you could have went for even lighter wheels than the 220 lbs or less category. Any particular thing that made you settle on those?


I have Blackset Race that weigh 1410 grams with aero CX-Ray spokes for my special rides and these Superlights (1584g with DT Comp spokes) are my every day training wheels and OpenPro/DuraAce/DT Comp wheels (1762g) for my late season/winter/early season training wheels. I like to be very conservative (plenty of spokes, reasonable weight) with my choice of wheels.


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the Vuelta Corsa light wheel set on my super six 5 and they are a definite upgrade over the stock Shimano RS10 wheels. 1500 miles and rolling smooth and straight. I weigh 170 so can't comment on the strength and durability for someone over 200. I also have a set of Mavic kysrium equipes that i love on my other bike. The Vueltas though are faster. My son has a set of Mavic kysrium elites on his bike that he loves and they seem to get up to speed and roll pretty much the same as my Vueltas when I rode his bike


----------

